
Maciej Cegłowski’s Senate Statement on Privacy Rights and Data Collection [pdf] - tobr
https://www.banking.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Ceglowski%20Testimony%205-7-19.pdf
======
valebant
Had to search to see if there had been any discussion on this piece on HN -
what an important testimony. Sobering and unrelenting.

------
MordodeMaru
Brilliant.

